# Help! Engine Growling noise



## dimmer (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi there, I recently purchased a Nissan Bluebird (U13) 1994. When I start the car the engine gives a growling noise, and when accellerating the noise is slightly worse, like its having a hard time. Also when idle it growls. It sounds very rough and not smooth. My guess is the pistons are worn out due to oil not being changed in a while? any other suggestions or help??? im going to buy an engine flush tommorrow and then fully change the oil. Who can help me out as of what it could possibly be?

description of noise : rattling, shaky, growling, rough

Cheers  :waving:


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

A) Pistons don't wear out (generally). Rings do.
B) You just bought the car. How old is the fuel in the tank.
C) Have you done a complete end to end tune up of the vehicle?

Only a thousand other suggestions...
One of them being don't flush your motor. Do it wrong and you can kiss that motor goodbye.


----------



## The Gambit X (Nov 5, 2010)

ur distributor may be too advanced. but it could be a number of things. if there is a CEL on, go to autozone or advanced auto parts and have them pull the code and post it up on here and we'll go from there


----------

